# Vendor selling the New PNP compatible Wotofo SMRT rebuildable coil.



## fbb1964 (5/3/21)

Thought the pnp coil fans would like this one.. I like it a lot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (5/3/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Thought the pnp coil fans would like this one.. I like it a lot.



The thing is though you don't actually build a Voopoo PnP coil but just a coil that will fit in the PnP pods as they also will the Vaporesso GTX pods. The design and how they are built see's Vapefly once again ripped off as it's copied from the Optima! Sought of funny that after Voopoo copied Vapefly's coil for their latest coil design that they are now being hacked but it's once again done at poor old Vapefly's expense lol. Dallas and Dynasty have nothing on Vape wars!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## fbb1964 (5/3/21)

Timwis said:


> The thing is though you don't actually build a Voopoo PnP coil but just a coil that will fit in the PnP pods as they also will the Vaporesso GTX pods. The design and how they are built see's Vapefly once again ripped off as it's copied from the Optima! Sought of funny that after Voopoo copied Vapefly's coil for their latest coil design that they are now being hacked but it's once again done at poor old Vapefly's expense lol. Dallas and Dynasty have nothing on Vape wars!


Jip I agree. But $$ clever from wotofo to do this with the very popular and widely used pnp coil design. With the high pnp coil prices and imo useless pnp rba (talk about building a serious micro small rba! good luck rediculous effort) this very easy pnp rebuild coil looks easy, more achievable and it's cheap. Dollars? Pnp coils (x5) are local between AU$ 25 to 27 plus shipping. This wotofo kit is AU$ 15 plus shipping. The kit is AU$ 9 from FastTech free shipping. Extra mesh plus cotton only kits are cheap as chips from FastTech as well. El cheapo to stock up if needed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (5/3/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Jip I agree. But $$ clever from wotofo to do this with the pnp coil design. With the high pnp coil prices and imo useless pnp rba (talk about building a micro small rba! good luck I've tried and given up, rediculous effort) this very easy pnp rebuild looks easy, more achievable and it's cheap.


Yep, i believe Voopoo might now do a RDTA pod which is much better, personally i have a third party RDTA PnP pod for it! In general i find actual RBA coil heads so fiddly with tiny screw heads you need a microscope to see so fully agree!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (5/3/21)

Now this is something I could do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/3/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ryan69 (9/3/21)

I need one of those

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/3/21)

Is there any SA vendor selling the new PNP compatible Wotofo SMRT rebuildable coil?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (9/3/21)

Stranger said:


> Now this is something I could do.


Yeah i have the optima and that has the same rebuildable coil which is also designed exactly the same, as i pointed out in that review i actually built it with one hand while taking photos with the other, it's that easy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/21)

bump


----------



## Viper_SA (25/3/21)

Vapeking has stock bro


----------



## Viper_SA (25/3/21)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/wotofo-smrt-pnp-rebuildable-coil-kit.html


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/3/21)

SMRT PnP Coil experimentation continued after receiving 4 more of them today:

Question: Can you use round wire and Muji to build on it?

Answer: Yes you can!

Sorry, no pictures on the first attempt, as I was not hopeful for success and it was a bit of a rush job, so I hope I can describe it below for you:

- 26g Ni80 Round Wire
- Muji Cotton Pad

I first wrapped the wire round the coiling tool that comes with the kit, but it ended up being too big in diameter to still add the muji and fit it into the coil base. So I went for a 4mm coiling rod and repeated the process. Here I can also say that I did not even count the wraps as I just wanted to see if it will read the ohms once done. Coil wrapped, both legs bent down at right angle in the same direction.

I then took a muji pad and cut a strip about the same size as the pads that comes with the kit. I ran the pad up from the coil leg side so that the bottom leg goes on the inside of the cotton and the top leg goes through the cotton as to not make contact with the coil or the outside of the housing. Used the same process of placing the coil and cotton in the housing, added the plug and connector, bent the wires and cut them short.

Moment of truth, stuck it in a PnP 2ml pod and voila, 0.45ohms on the clock.

Added some of my ADV and let it sit a couple of minutes... fire away!!! And it works!

Now it is a bit gargly and slightly muted and a small amount of seepage already happening, but I have not worked out the correct thickness of the cotton to go in and the coil was not spaced properly to have more contact with the cotton on the inside. But the draw is a bit tighter cutting it down from the standard coiling rod that comes with the kit to a slightly smaller diameter.

This was purely a test and not something I will be doing regularly, but it is good to know that should I ever run out of Wotofo Cotton Strips or the Mesh for this coil, I can make a DIY coil that will still work until I can get my hands on the right gear for it. Also, if you cannot find the ohms for the mesh strips you want to use, you can build your own if you don't mind using round wire to achieve the result you are looking for.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/3/21)

Good to know @DarthBranMuffin .

I had wondered about this myself. Thanks for doing the leg work for me. I would only stop using the mesh if they became unavailable but it is good to know that there is a viable alternative.

I am probably weird but I find that almost any mesh coil gives me the best flavour. Mesh RTAs are a hassle with impending dry hits lurking in the background but I have really liked the Freemax Fireluke coils and the Voopoo Uforce N1 coils. Their really low resistance is an issue because of battery life. 

This is why the SMRT coils are working well for me.

The added bonus is that R 11 ish per coil is a whole lot better than R 60 + per coil.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DougP (30/3/21)

Anybody know what other tank the PnP coil will fit into...
I would love a tank that I can fit a decent drip tip to.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## fbb1964 (30/3/21)

DougP said:


> Anybody know what other tank the PnP coil will fit into...
> I would love a tank that I can fit a decent drip tip to.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


I found this on the Web. It clearly mentions that vaporesso gtx coils and voopoo pnp coils are compatible with these wotofo coils used in this wotofo manik pod mod which then clearly implies atomisers that uses vaporesso gtx coils can also use pnp coils. I don't have vaporesso gtx coils or any vaporesso atty that uses the vaporesso gtx coils but this can perhaps be tested by somebody that has both pnp coils and also gtx coils with a vaporesso atomiser that uses them? This is certainly worth investigating I would say.

https://www.wotofo.com/products/manik-pod-coil

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/3/21)

@Timwis, you did a review on the Vaporesso GTX kit and tank ( https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-gtx-one-40w-vw-kit-with-gtx-tank-18.t67212/ ) do you know if the gtx tank is compatible with the Voopoo PnP coils?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (30/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Timwis, you did a review on the Vaporesso GTX kit and tank ( https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-gtx-one-40w-vw-kit-with-gtx-tank-18.t67212/ ) do you know if the gtx tank is compatible with the Voopoo PnP coils?


A lot of pods that the PnP coils fit also the GTX coils are supposed to fit. I don't want to 100% commit and answer yes to your question without checking for myself but I give quite a bit of stuff away to people seriously wanting to give vaping a try to get off the ciggies and the GTX One kit was one such kit. I believe they do but someone should double check first before pulling the trigger if they are hoping to use the Voopoo coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (30/3/21)

Timwis said:


> A lot of pods that the PnP coils fit also the GTX coils are supposed to fit. I don't want to 100% commit and answer yes to your question without checking for myself but I give quite a bit of stuff away to people seriously wanting to give vaping a try to get off the ciggies and the GTX One kit was one such kit. I believe they do but someone should double check first before pulling the trigger if they are hoping to use the Voopoo coils!


Also thinking back the tank was very restricted so better for MTL and very restricted DL so some of the Voopoo coils may well fit but just will not suit the airflow capabilities of the tank!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## DougP (30/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Also thinking back the tank was very restricted so better for MTL and very restricted DL so some of the Voopoo coils may well fit but just will not suit the airflow capabilities of the tank!


Been looking at reviews of the GTX Tank 18 and it does appear it is more for mtl style vaping...

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alex chen (9/4/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Thought the pnp coil fans would like this one.. I like it a lot.



I also like this, but how much?


----------



## fbb1964 (9/4/21)

alex chen said:


> I also like this, but how much?


https://www.fasttech.com/product/9736936-authentic-wotofo-smrt-pnp-rebuildable-coil-kit


----------



## DougP (9/4/21)

Vape King sells kits and 10 pack coil and cotton replacement packs









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------

